# Film On no longer free?



## Don Madge

I think Film On is no longer free. SD has finished and you have to pay for HD, what ever that is.


The charge is £14.95 per month or £149 a year.


I got the info from a friend in Turkey so it might not apply everywhere although I can't get it on my laptop due to a long running script what ever that is.


Can somebody check this out as I might have got it wrong.


Don


----------



## barryd

Looks like your right Don. thread here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ving-spain/1259945-filmon-no-longer-free.html

Just tried it here and I got two minutes of viewing before it cut out. The only route I can see now to watching UK TV from abroad would be by using a paid for VPN service so it looks like your in the UK, then you can watch BBCi player etc or live TV from abroad over the internet. This would be a cheaper route than subscribing to Filmon.

Its no great shakes for me as I download most stuff now to watch later anyway, I hardly ever watch live TV.


----------



## Mrplodd

As the saying goes, All good things come to an end!!!

I will just have to make sure I add a lot more to my second Humax PVR to take away with me. Bit of a shame as I used Filmon a LOT whilst in Spain for a month earlier this year. 

Can someone (i.e. Barry ) please point me towards (supply a link?) to how I can get a VPN or similar???

Thanks 

Andy


----------



## DJMotorhomer

We were watching it yesterday and the same happened to us !!!

We watch BBCi ITV Hub etc through TUNNEL BEAR, that gives you an i p address all over europe. You have to register but at no cost. You are given 500mb a month but if you Tweet them you receive another 1GB free for 1 month. All gets reset at the beginning of a new month. Not much I know but owt for nowt lol.

DJM


----------



## barryd

If you want to use a VPN a lot abroad to watch UK tv you pretty much have to subscribe to one and pay. Its not much though. The only one I use here in the UK is the free version of Zenmate. https://zenmate.co.uk/ the free version does not give you a UK server though so is only good for making it look like your in a couple of EU countries, Hong Kong and USA from here. To make it look like your in the UK when your in mainland Europe you need the paid for version. Think its only six quid a month or something. Others are available but avoid Hola. Its a real security risk.

Of course if you have a free VPN here like Zenmate you could if you so desired just download six months worth of stuff off the Pirate Bay or some other torrent site to watch later without a connection of any kind. If you were that way inclined of course.


----------



## JanHank

Excuse me interupting :laugh: why is it so important to have UK TV or any TV when your on holiday? Especially in the light evenings.
I can understand Don because he seems to be permadermanantly abroad, but I would have thought the others would be glad to get away from it for a while.
Or is it essential to keep up with Coronation street and East enders ? just asking.


----------



## Glandwr

For the addicts there's an extention of the Chrome browser (something like 12£ a quarter) that let's you access IPlayer, 4OD, ITV catchup etc. Dead easy to install and very simple to use. Cancell and take up at any time.

Dick


----------



## listerdiesel

JanHank said:


> Excuse me interupting :laugh: why is it so important to have UK TV or any TV when your on holiday? Especially in the light evenings.
> I can understand Don because he seems to be permadermanantly abroad, but I would have thought the others would be glad to get away from it for a while.
> Or is it essential to keep up with Coronation street and East enders ? just asking.


We hardly watch TV when we are in the UK, so not having it while abroad is no big deal. We have clocked up 30 hours on our 'proper' TV since 2009, we just don't find the UK (or other countries) that good to watch.

We take a selection of movies on memory sticks, or we can take one of our 6Tb NAS storage units with 300+ movies, but it probably wouldn't get used.

Peter


----------



## barryd

Yes I agree, its rubbish. I wouldnt be bothered if I never watched live TV ever again but then I probably would never sit down with Mrs D on an evening. 

In the van I would rather watch something on the laptop as and when we want to watch it and certainly would not give up a nice evening in the sunshine or setting sun to sit in the van watching TV. Mind you, when you watch the aires fill up the first job thats done is to raise the dish and watch it spin round. I always find it hilarious when there are aires with trees watching the vans move from one pitch to another trying to get a signal. Ive done it myself to be fair.  Even if Im not watching it I like to know its working.


----------



## Matchlock

On Firefox/Chrome I use this one and it covers the UK.

https://hoxx.com/download/


----------



## JanHank

I think we´ve had ours up half a dozen times (dish that is ) to find a weather forcast. 
Watching people is better than watching TV any day.


----------



## fatbuddha

JanHank said:


> Excuse me interupting :laugh: why is it so important to have UK TV or any TV when your on holiday? Especially in the light evenings.
> I can understand Don because he seems to be permadermanantly abroad, but I would have thought the others would be glad to get away from it for a while.
> Or is it essential to keep up with Coronation street and East enders ? just asking.


in 12 years of motorhoming, we've not had a TV setup. we did buy one of them cheap, rig it yourself on a pole, satellite dishes but got so fed up with faffing around to get the best signal, that we ditched it within a couple of months and have never bothered with anything since. there are plenty of of other things to do than sitting glued to a TV

shame about Filmon no longer being free as it was about the only way we could watch 6N rugby when on a skiing holiday, unless we could find a local bar with it on.


----------



## dghr272

DJMotorhomer said:


> We were watching it yesterday and the same happened to us !!!
> 
> We watch BBCi ITV Hub etc through TUNNEL BEAR, that gives you an i p address all over europe. You have to register but at no cost. You are given 500mb a month but if you Tweet them you receive another 1GB free for 1 month. All gets reset at the beginning of a new month. Not much I know but owt for nowt lol.
> 
> DJM


In Spain for 5 months last year and signed up with TunnelBear for my iPad, mainly for the Euros football, worked really well with our free site wifi, currently they charge £4.99 per month for an IOS deal. No minimum contract.

Terry


----------



## Al42

We spend around 9 months of the year out of the UK mostly in Spain and Portugal and use Tunnelbear VPN and BBC iplayer to record a few programmes, 2 hrs a day max, very rarely watch live TV but there is an alternative to Filmon for live TV, http://www.tvcatchup.com/

obviously need a good connection, just tested it here in Portugal and worked fine to stream live BBC1.

For live sport of dubious quality and security there is http://myp2p.sx/

I rarely use this as the quality is usually very poor and I have no idea about the security implications of using p2p streaming services, plus I am not really that interested in sport:smile2:


----------



## Don Madge

Thanks for all the input, I don't understand a lot of the terminology though.


We don't watch a lot of TV but being away for six months we did use Film On to keep in touch with happenings in the world. One downside with Film On was channel 20 (Drama channel) was not available,


I will have to take advice from my Grandson but last year I had film On my laptop and connected it to the TV with a HDMI? cable. It worked well.


Don


----------



## barryd

Al42 said:


> We spend around 9 months of the year out of the UK mostly in Spain and Portugal and use Tunnelbear VPN and BBC iplayer to record a few programmes, 2 hrs a day max, very rarely watch live TV but there is an alternative to Filmon for live TV, http://www.tvcatchup.com/
> 
> obviously need a good connection, just tested it here in Portugal and worked fine to stream live BBC1.
> 
> For live sport of dubious quality and security there is http://myp2p.sx/
> 
> I rarely use this as the quality is usually very poor and I have no idea about the security implications of using p2p streaming services, plus I am not really that interested in sport:smile2:


Thats interesting. I Thought Filmon was the only one that worked outside of the UK but your right. I just tested it using a VPN from Germany and it certainly does work. Good find.


----------



## Mrplodd

I dont want to watch very much TV abroad at all (for all of the reasons previously identified) but I DO like to keep up to date with whats going on in the world and TV is about the best way of doing that (which is why I was a fan of Filmon), especially if UK newspapers are not available. 

I have a Humax box full of films, documentaries etc for when the weather is a bit iffy. There are of course other "activities" to pass the time if its raining :wink2::wink2::kiss::kiss::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Andy


----------



## Mrplodd

Al42 said:


> but there is an alternative to Filmon for live TV, http://www.tvcatchup.com/
> 
> obviously need a good connection, just tested it here in Portugal and worked fine to stream live BBC1.


Brilliant !! Thanks very much, that should sort me out a treat. (Off to France tomorrow :grin2

Andy


----------



## raynipper

I guess it's horses for courses. Staying in an apartment for two months in Portugal or maybe Spain, to be able to see a few UK TV programs as and when you feel the need is almost essential. We all have our personal preferences and mine happens to be news and current affairs programs. So being able to access UK TV is almost a make or break deal.

I'm just trying to get my head round the myriad of Mi-Fi deals and data quotas. How does anyone new know how much data you are going to use in any given time? Which plan to be on and which Mi-Fi gizmo to buy. 
We were spoilt all the years we have been in Portugal up to now. But now the steep learning curve begins. I might be asking a few 'experts' for info soon.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

If your going to stream tv Ray you may well use a couple of
GB in two to three hours. Depends on compression, quality etc but if I download a movie its anything from 700k to 1.5gb


----------



## aldra

We never watch TV in the van
However we do subscribe to Netflix, although Albert forgot we did
It seems he set it up in hospital and forgot to cancel it 
So megs et al are delighted

But if you have MIFI you can download Netflix without using your data 

A special offer 

Might try it sometime on this trip 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Ps as long as you subscribe to Netflix 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

barryd said:


> If your going to stream tv Ray you may well use a couple of
> GB in two to three hours. Depends on compression, quality etc but if I download a movie its anything from 700k to 1.5gb


Thanks Barry.
I rarely sit for up to 2 hours to watch a movie even if I find one I'm interested in. Sadly we do leave the TV on most evenings even if neither of us is actually watching anything. But there is always something to do or get interested in at home. Not so when away in Portugal.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

aldra said:


> We never watch TV in the van
> However we do subscribe to Netflix, although Albert forgot we did
> It seems he set it up in hospital and forgot to cancel it
> So megs et al are delighted
> But if you have MIFI you can download Netflix without using your data
> A special offer Might try it sometime on this trip Sandra


I refuse to subscribe to any pay media. We never have enough time to watch the 200 free channels.
But will be eager to learn how to access the best and cheapest Internet and UK TV progs or Portugal could be off.

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr

aldra said:


> We never watch TV in the van
> However we do subscribe to Netflix, although Albert forgot we did
> It seems he set it up in hospital and forgot to cancel it
> So megs et al are delighted
> 
> But if you have MIFI you can download Netflix without using your data
> 
> A special offer
> 
> Might try it sometime on this trip
> 
> Sandra


How do you download netflix progs/films without using your data Sandra?

Dick


----------



## aldra

Apparently 3 has an agreement with Netflix
And as a special offer downloads are free
Well that's what our purchaser was saying when we bought the MIFI contract 

Check it out

Sandra


----------



## dghr272

3 Go Binge.

http://www.three.co.uk/go-binge

Terry


----------



## aldra

That's the one

We have everything just in case :grin2::grin2:

Just don't use it 

In an evening mellowed by good wine, good home cooked food, and possibally old age>

We sink into bed for an hour of kindle books 

Before sleep
Sandra:wink2::grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You may be able to get Netflix for nothing if you know anyone who has it, Lizs son has it and you can have up to 3 accounts on it, so although he doesn't live here we use his account, you just set up your own tab for your own stuff to watch, although it's only about £10 per month.


----------



## Al42

raynipper said:


> I guess it's horses for courses. Staying in an apartment for two months in Portugal or maybe Spain, to be able to see a few UK TV programs as and when you feel the need is almost essential. We all have our personal preferences and mine happens to be news and current affairs programs. So being able to access UK TV is almost a make or break deal.
> 
> I'm just trying to get my head round the myriad of Mi-Fi deals and data quotas. How does anyone new know how much data you are going to use in any given time? Which plan to be on and which Mi-Fi gizmo to buy.
> We were spoilt all the years we have been in Portugal up to now. But now the steep learning curve begins. I might be asking a few 'experts' for info soon.
> 
> Ray.


I spend 6 months in Portugal over the winter and I use a NOS data only PAYG sim card, last winter it was €15 unlimited for 15 days and can be topped up online but then I paid for Tunnel bear VPN.

Another alternative this winter since the changes to roaming charges is to use a 3 data only sim which can be bought for around £24 for 12 Gb which lasts for 12 months from www.mymemory.co.uk. This enables BBCiplayer as the system thinks you are in the UK.

I use a Huwaei 4G mifi, got mine on a monthly contract with 3 and then cancelled the contract, they come unlocked,and use a cheap chinese signal booster, both available on ebay.

I would buy one or two of the 3 sims for travelling and a NOS sim in Portugal and hope the free streaming service still works.

Just checked TV catchup still working in France.


----------



## aldra

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You may be able to get Netflix for nothing if you know anyone who has it, Lizs son has it and you can have up to 3 accounts on it, so although he doesn't live here we use his account, you just set up your own tab for your own stuff to watch, although it's only about £10 per month.


Yes you can Kev

But now we are the primary source, the paying ones, and the grandkids are gleefully linking on

And so they should it seems we have been paying for ages whilst not even knowing we had it

Of course it's alberts fault , his memory is not what it was

A lot of him is not what it was:smile2:

Sandra


----------



## Mrplodd

Theres always a catch!!
_
Go Binge is available on selected services which may require separate subscriptions. Selected new plans. Must have regular data available in plan. Additional content, such as adverts, may use regular data. Includes Dave and History only via TV Player.

Go Binge is available to new customers and upgrading customers on Contract Voice Advanced plans, SIM Only Advanced plans and Pay Monthly Broadband customers of 4GB and above._

So it looks like you must have a monthly contract of some description (which rules out the likes of me with a Mifi and data only sim) AND the ads (of which there will be a lot) WILL eat into your data allowance.

Andy


----------



## aldra

I have a MIFI , and a monthly contract, took it out at the end of august

Will cancel it on the 26 th of sept and that gives me till the end of Oct ( a months notice) 

On 3three 

Haven't tried it on Netflix , but we are subscribed to that anyway, as it seems are our grandkids now!,

Sandra


----------



## exmusso

*Go Binge on 3*

Hi,
Tried both my 3 Mifis (one 15gb, t'other 20Gb month) and they both have Go Binge available in the details section so will need to give it a try when I get a chance.

They are both sitting at home unused at the moment with full allowance available as I have unlimited Sky broadband.

Mot time for both vehicles and selling a flat in Aberdeen so quite busy.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## aldra

The guy in the 3shop assured us we could download Netflix without using any MIFI data

Unlikely to use it as Albert has unlimited data on his phone via 3, and we can stream that through the TV, well I think we can anyway

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Don't quote me on this but I'm half sure when I was llooking at the legal side and ins and outs of the new roaming situation in Europe that even unlimited tariffs are actually limited and have a fair usage policy. For some reason I have a figure if 9gb per month in mind. Maybe someone with better internet access could check.


----------



## aldra

I was talking of Three3s special offer linked to Netflix Barry 

I'm sure there is a fair usage policy on unlimited tariffs abroad 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Ps Barry
On three3, in England Albert has unlimited , in France 12gbites

Sandra


----------



## rayrecrok

So long as we can watch Corrie and Emmerdale cost is unimportant, err as I have been told!..

ray.


----------



## barryd

I actually dread getting the "normal" telly back. Much prefer to watch the humongous library of downloads we have when I choose but I'm catching up with X factor whenever we get free wifi in the van of course.  not missed the rest of it at all. Game of thrones to look forward to on my return as well.


----------



## aldra

Don't push your luck Barry

I'm still mourning having to wait a year for series 8 

What are you watching it on, it's gone on Now Tv 

I'm still suffering withdrawal symptoms, I'm still missing Jon Snow !!

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

barryd said:


> I actually dread getting the "normal" telly back. I'm catching up with X factor whenever we get free wifi in the van of course.  not missed the rest of it at all. Game of thrones to look forward to on my return as well.


X Factor is not anywhere near 'normal' It's kids crap. All those flashing subliminal images makes my eyes squint.
Look at all the real world news recently. Two killing hurricanes, earth quakes, ethnic cleansing, Yemen, Syria, etc. etc. and you wanna watch X factor??

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Ray that's horror movies

A nice bit of X factor

And come some of those kids are great , do have talent , and waiting for a break

Some have no talent bless them but they are weeded out early on 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Sorry Sandra, makes my eyes go funny all those flashing images. And then theres the adds. Yuck.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Ah well no accounting for funny eyes Ray

Sandra


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> X Factor is not anywhere near 'normal' It's kids crap. All those flashing subliminal images makes my eyes squint.
> Look at all the real world news recently. Two killing hurricanes, earth quakes, ethnic cleansing, Yemen, Syria, etc. etc. and you wanna watch X factor??
> 
> Ray.


That all sounds like a great reason to watch X factor Ray! Of course it's all contrived rubbish but I like the youngsters. I still am one (sort of ish  )

And despite what many say it's good that some get a break with real talent. I like the journey. 

If I had had the talent and it had been on 30 years ago I could have been a proper Rock God by now instead of a pretend one


----------



## Penquin

Barry, just a little thought :grin2:

you might have needed one thing to help your rise to stardom......

Totally Alien Local Extra Natural Timing

or is it just the capital letters that are required? :grin2:


----------



## barryd

And the ability to actually be able to sing Dave.


----------



## raynipper

Back on topic ............. I think.

Picked up a WD TV box today to 'play' with as it doesn't have a remote but was only €2.
Powers up and shows intro on TV but although I have downloaded the WD TV Remote app from the Android 'play store' nothing seems to be happening. In fact the app just says can't find any device.
I have poked a Wi-Fi dongle into it as well as a bluetooth dongle in. But so far ziltch.

Am I missing something and don't say too cheap and broke.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd

Ray

Have you tried "TV catch up dot com" 

Currently sat on a site just outside Avranche watching BBC news live! Only caveat is that you do need a half decent (and free of course!) wifi connection. 

Andy


----------



## raynipper

Yes Andy. 
Someone on this thread mentioned it............. http://www.tvcatchup.com/ .............. and so far seems to work OK.
But still not sure what we are doing about Portugal yet.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd

In respect of accommodation or TV/Wifi??

I have booked another month in an apartment via Brittany Ferries, £1400 to include return Portsmouth Santander Ferry with a car AND a cabin each way. Can't do it for less booking direct!!

Andy


----------



## raynipper

I guess that great from UK but we have been spoilt at only €100 a week with sea view and brilliant Wi-Fi. Been sold and can't get hold of new owner.
Have found lots of other apartments along the Algarve but twice the price and either limited or no sea view and Wi-Fi.

But Nephew has now rented a large apartment in Spain near Almeria but NO Wi-Fi at all. Seems getting a Mi-Fi and SIM is getting complicated and costly.

Ray


----------



## raynipper

I just tried to re-register on the BBC iPlayer and although successful when I went to watch some content using my Tunnelbear VPN, The BBC flagged up that I was using a VPN and assumed therefore I was (am) outside the UK. So I'm stuffed there.

As 'filmon' is now a pay site, are there any other ways of watching UK TV when away on holiday or abroad please? Catchup.com seems to work but need another string to my bow.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Bump question......................

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

You could try

0123movies.com

I have used it for programmes on Amazon in the UK but never abroad...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Al42

http://www.tvcatchup.com/

When using Tunnelbear make sure it is connected properly first, sometimes the banner comes up on BBC iplayer that it is only available in the UK but will still download, haven't tried watching live as I mainly use downloads and watch later

Sorry didn't see the last part of your post, I have seen another site that works, I will try and find it.


----------



## Al42

Not sure that this one is entirely free though

https://www.tvplayer.com/


----------



## Al42

Just tried watching live on iplayer via Tunnelbear and as raynipper says it is not possible to stream......but it is still possible to download.


----------



## dghr272

Had similar issue with TunnelBear last year in Spain and found that by logging out of the vpn and back in again it seemed to connect through a different server that BBC had not sussed out and blocked. Think they play cat and mouse games to out do each other.

Terry


----------



## barryd

Why bother watching live? Most stuff that's worth watching is available soon after broadcast on various streaming sites or download sites (so I gather, cough). I cant remember the urls as I'm sat on the bike in Saumur but there are several. You need good av and ad blocker though for most of them and most don't work in the UK without a vpn


----------



## raynipper

barryd said:


> Why bother watching live? Most stuff that's worth watching is available soon after broadcast on various streaming sites or download sites (so I gather, cough). I cant remember the urls as I'm sat on the bike in Saumur but there are several. You need good av and ad blocker though for most of them and most don't work in the UK without a vpn


Cos we like current affairs on UK TV Barry.
The content we watch at home we would just like to continue watching in Portugal. Gotta try and keep the Memshab happy.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

GMJ said:


> You could try
> 
> 0123movies.com
> I have used it for programmes on Amazon in the UK but never abroad... Graham :smile2:


Thanks Graham.
But trying to access some content on this site I kept being grabbed by something taking over my screen.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> Thanks Graham.
> But trying to access some content on this site I kept being grabbed by something taking over my screen.
> 
> Ray.


This is mainly why I don't like recommending specific streaming sites as they are all like this. Most have very agressive pop up ad pages and even with Adblock plus (essential) Google chrome installed you still get them. The pop ups and ads Are often deceptive and you have to get used to watching what's going on behind your main browser screen and close stuff. I've not had a virus off one but as they say buyer beware. Piratebay (if you can find it) is a better option but that's just downloading stuff to watch later. (My preferred option).

News a current affairs is usually available online or on most satellites anyway isn't it Ray?


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Thanks Graham.
> But trying to access some content on this site I kept being grabbed by something taking over my screen.
> 
> Ray.


Strange!

I just went in to try it and it was fine for me.

Oh well...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I find if using a VPN to watch stuff, you're better off if you only have the one browser window open if possible, it runs better, and if another window pops up you see it straight away and can close it.


----------



## raynipper

GMJ said:


> Strange! I just went in to try it and it was fine for me. Oh well...
> Graham :smile2:


Thanks anyway Graham. 
It not only grabbed my screen but froze the PC. Had to turn off and restart.
All OK again now but will be wary of going there again.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I find if using a VPN to watch stuff, you're better off if you only have the one browser window open if possible, it runs better, and if another window pops up you see it straight away and can close it.


Yes Kev.
I'm minimalistic in all my PC work and rarely have more than one window open.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I find if using a VPN to watch stuff, you're better off if you only have the one browser window open if possible, it runs better, and if another window pops up you see it straight away and can close it.


That is good advice Kev and your best using one of the free vpn sites if in the UK anyway such as zenmate to watch free streaming sites anyway as most ISPs block them as watching them is actually illegal. Not sure if any end user had been done in the UK but they have in the USA but you would usually get a cease and desist notice first. I gather


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You recommended Zenmate to me ages ago, I've not needed any other so far.


----------



## raynipper

Is Zenmate free of does it come with other benefits.
I have managed with Tunnelbear so far but the BBC is getting wise.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Free so far for me, there is a pop up when you first open it which I close, otherwise no problems


----------



## Al42

One of the first VPN's that I used was Zenmate but then they started charging for UK connections, surprised to hear that it is free again!


----------



## raynipper

Seems Zenmate Free is only free for a 14 day trial as far as I can see. Not complaining just saying.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Zenmate is still fee but not free if you need to look like your in the UK Ray as mentioned above.

Great if your in the UK and want to look like your not for steaming etc but not good if your in Normandy but the paid for version will give you a UK ip and its peanuts so give it a try


----------



## raynipper

Wild China is my tipple now Barry.

Ray.


----------

